

PostgreSQL is Engine Yard's New Default - ahhrrr
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2012/postgresql-is-our-new-default/

======
jeltz
One important feature for PostgreSQL which they should have mentioned is
transactional DDL. It makes applying migrations much less risky since you know
if a statement in the migration fails all of it will be rolled back.

After having used PostgreSQL in production for some years I do not know how I
could go back to a database without transactional DDL.

------
einhverfr
Awesome. Given that their services look Ruby-centric, maybe they could take
over PL/Ruby and point out that this would allow people to write their stored
procs in Ruby too.

~~~
sheff
An update to PL/Ruby would be great.

It doesn't appear to have been updated for a couple of years or use Ruby 1.9 :
<https://github.com/knu/postgresql-plruby> . There is also a newer fork :
<https://github.com/globegit/postgresql-plruby> , which does appear to be
worked on.

------
trustfundbaby
Does anybody know how Postgres' fulltext search capabilities/performance
compare to using something like ElasticSearch?

~~~
buremba
Postgresql cannot be fast as Lucene because of its not a "search engine".
Postgresql full-text is fast enough for most cases but it doesn't have support
for facet queries which is important for a search engine.

~~~
saurik
Actually, it does, which is why tools like PostGIS are built for it. In the
most recent versions of PostgreSQL (I believe 9.1) they even added k-nearest-
neighbor multi-dimensional index support to GiST.

------
thinkbohemian
PostgreSQL is amazing, that is all.

------
elchief
After like an entire year (duh) I figured out how to have InnoDB transactions
with MyISAM full-text search...

InnoDB master. MyISAM slaves.

~~~
astrodust
The other way is to have an InnoDB master table with MyISAM derivatives kept
in sync by triggers. Ugly but effective.

It's been way too long for InnoDB to be without that type of index.

~~~
elchief
5.6 baby!

~~~
astrodust
Can't wait for it.

